# pooping



## meranda (Jan 19, 2016)

Paris will poop around 5:30 pm her last feeding will be at 4:30 pm I take her for a walk that's when she poops so come morning when I wake up she will have already pooped in the dining room I don't put her in crate during the night also how often should I give her water ? I leave her bowl with water through out the day .


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

5:30pm is way too early. Might I suggest another walk at 9~10:30pm?


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

They should always have access to water and potty breaks should be every 4 hours as a puppy. By 6 months it can be extended to 6 hours between potty breaks but it really can't be extended too much longer than that, maybe 8 or 10 hours over night as an adult.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Mine are potty pad trained and Sissy usually poops first thing in the morning. If you can't take her out I would suggest a potty pad.


----------

